# WANTED: 390mm complete OEM R35brake kit



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Good day lads, 
As per title. If anyone has a decent kit for sale hit me up. Seller must be willing to post to Cyprus. 

Cheers, 
Tony


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

You are better off buying the kit new. imo


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Too expensive for me unfo might as well go for AP racing or Endless for that amount. 
Budget around 2500 quid for the brake kit since I also need to get the bracket kit.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Tony

I have brake kits from time to time that suit your budget, I’ll give you a shout if I come across anything.

Ive used dolphin movers in Enfield to ship an engine and on another occasion a full front end and dash kit so it might be worth giving them a call to get a qoute on shipping. 56kg’s springs to mind but get a qoute on 60kg and then you know there well wrapped up.

thanks


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Skint said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> I have brake kits from time to time that suit your budget, I’ll give you a shout if I come across anything.
> 
> ...


Tks mate if you come across one let me know. Regarding shipping a friend of mine ordered fm Uk and paid around 150eur shipping fm memory for a used set(pads, rotors, calipers) so should not be a deal breaker.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Damn this forum is now full of spammers...


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Up


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Up


Hi mate i got what you need, full oem kit front and rear my 17 GTR, message me on 07468608751. i know skint mate, all above board


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Managed to source one, tks to cotter! Mods, kindly close thread.


----------

